# Wireless mouse and wireless keyboard won't work in Windows XP/ Boot Camp



## janiek (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a new iMac running the Snow Leopard OS. Although Boot Camp installed okay, the wireless mouse and wireless keyboard do not work in Windows XP. I discussed this with the tech person at the store where I bought the iMac, and he suggested that I try a USB mouse, so I bought a simple LogiTech mouse yesterday. I turned off my wireless mouse in Mac OS and then went to Windows and plugged in the USB mouse, but it didn't work . . . Didn't move at all. In my previous iMac, Windows XP worked fine in Boot Camp with my old USB mouse, so I'm thinking that it's a wireless issue. Do you have any suggestions as to how I can get the wireless devices to work? Do I need to install Windows 7? Thank you.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Check the following:
* Have you installed the dirvers for the wireless mouse and keyboard?
* Are the batteries in the mouse and keyboard fully charged?
* Is the wireless receiver plugged into the computer and receiving a signal ok?


----------



## janiek (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi, Guru --

Yes to the first two questions, but I don't know what you mean by a wireless receiver. Do you know if Windows XP, being a somewhat older system, is even compatible with the new iMacs? Although if I was using snow leopard on my previous computer and am using it now with the new one, than I don't understand why there's such a problem (however, I was using USB devices). Thank you for your response!

Janiek


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

peterh40 said:


> Check the following:
> * Have you installed the dirvers for the wireless mouse and keyboard?
> * Are the batteries in the mouse and keyboard fully charged?
> * Is the wireless receiver plugged into the computer and receiving a signal ok?


Macs have built-in Bluetooth, the wireless mouse and keyboard are also bluetooth. There is NO "wireless receiver" required 



janiek said:


> Hi, Guru --
> 
> Yes to the first two questions, but I don't know what you mean by a wireless receiver. Do you know if Windows XP, being a somewhat older system, is even compatible with the new iMacs? Although if I was using snow leopard on my previous computer and am using it now with the new one, than I don't understand why there's such a problem (however, I was using USB devices). Thank you for your response!
> 
> Janiek


Windows XP should work just fine. Bootcamp works with XP, Vista, and 7.
Did you make sure to install all the Bootcamp drivers from the Snow Leopard installation disc? (boot into Windows, then put the disc in, use a USB mouse and keyboard if needed). Once the drivers for the bluetooth connectivity is installed, it should work ok.


----------



## janiek (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, I did install the drivers from the snow leopard installation disk after installing Windows XP, but neither the wireless nor the USB devices worked . . . there was no movement at all. I'm glad that Windows XP will work okay. Now I just need to get the mouse and keyboard to work! Thank you, name not found, for taking the time to respond.

Janiek


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Just a quick clarification when I said "XP works" - you need Service Pack 2 (SP2) or better. If it's an older XP disc with either the no SP or SP1, then it won't run correctly in Boot Camp. I'm assuming your XP is at least SP2 (if not SP3)?

Does your USB mouse work when in Mac OS X? Just to make sure the mouse does indeed work, and isn't broken.


----------



## janiek (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, namenotfound, it is Windows XP SP 2, and yes, the USB mouse worked fine on the Mac side. I had the same problem with my previous iMac . . . Although my USB mouse and USB keyboard worked well with Windows, I decided to get a magic mouse, but it wouldn't work with Windows, so I went back to my USB mouse and everything went well. Now with my new iMac, everything is wireless, which I like, except that Windows doesn't seem to like wireless! It's so puzzling. Thank you for your response.

Janiek


----------

